# @ Jeffrey Roberts - re Prepulsid (or anyone who might know)



## Bloatarama (Oct 14, 2002)

As far as you know, is Prepulsid available ### all under any circumstances in Canada? I thought I read somewhere it could be dispensed again under controlled circumstances. I was on it before w/ good success for my IBS-D & had no heart problems whatsoever. Thanks.


----------



## sieracki (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi, I just noticed your post re: propulsid. I don't live in Canada, but I have seen a web-site pharmacy that does sell propulsid without a prescription. If you're still interested, add another post, we can exchange e-mail addresses, and I'll send you the link to their web site.


----------

